# EliteXC / STRIKEFORCE: SHAMROCK vs. LE Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*EliteXC / STRIKEFORCE: SHAMROCK vs. LE*
Date: 3/29/2008
Event Type: Live Showtime Event
Location: HP Pavilion (San Jose, California)​

----------


*Main Card Bouts:*


Frank Shamrock vs. Cung Le
Gilbert Melendez vs. Gabe Lemley
Drew Fickett vs. Jae Suk Lim
Mike Kyle vs. Wayne Cole
Joey Villasenor vs. Ryan Jensen


*Non-Televised Bouts:*


Luke Stewart vs. Tiki Ghosn
Jesse Jones vs. Jesse Gillespie
Darren Uyenoyama vs. Anthony Figueroa


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Meh, should be a fairly descent event, predictable, but should be entertaining.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Fickett vs Shields is the fight I really want to see other then Shamrock/Cung. Shields is the man and Fickett is really underrated, Ill go with Shields by UD though.

Oh and if Cung can KO Frank hell have a fan for life.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Sucks that Shields Vs Fickett is off, and yeah although I highly doubt it, I shall be amazed if Cung Le actually KO's Frank.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I've read in alot of columns that Shamrock needs to take cung le to the ground if he stands any chance. Shamrocks submissions are outstanding, people know about his ground game. I however have seen alot of his fights and his standing and striking is class A. He's said in a few interviews that he is going to stand and bang against cung le. I see le getting maybe dropped a few times before he's submitted or knocked out. Le's style is fun to watch and he is undefeated, but this fight is not looking good for his flawless record. Frank wins hands down.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

The main event is really tough for me to predict. My brain says Frank, but my gut says he's going to be upset. :confused02:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

if Le takes it then the ufc should offer him a deal


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

_I'll admit that I don't know much about Le, but isn't he supposed to be a good striker? If that's the case, then if he can only keep it standing then he'll have a good shot at winning. A win for Le would definately make him known to the UFC._


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

From everything Frank has said he fully intends on standing. This fight is gonna be a barn burner. Can't fukkin' wait.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i think le takes it if it is a stand up fight. however we dont know much about le s ground game


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anybody have a stream for this event? I don't have Showtime and really want to check this fight out. I'm going with Le in this one.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Anyone doing a play by play for this fight? I hope so I dont have it and lost my stream site along with everything else when my PC crashed had to reinstall windows, ain't gonna lie that sucked.


----------



## scovedog (Jan 15, 2007)

ill give some results and some play action as i watch no [email protected]


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

slapshot said:


> Anyone doing a play by play for this fight? I hope so I dont have it and lost my stream site along with everything else when my PC crashed had to reinstall windows, ain't gonna lie that sucked.


For sure, I'm doing one *here*


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn Jensen got owned

BTW why the hell is Goldberg still being allowed the job to interview the fighters? He's terrible

Congrats on Mod status Plazz. I'll rep you after I spread it around some :thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Holy crap great fight!!! Great KO by Jensen

EDIT: JESUS CHRIST IM MOD!!!!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

there goes the neighborhood


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

Smokin' Joe KO's dude with 13 sec left in the round! AWESOME! Not just KO'd but knocked him out stiff! Good way to start the night.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I got Kyle winning this one.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn that was quick


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

holy crap Kyle got what he deserved and got completely outclassed.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Melendez better win and he better finish.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Successsssssss!!!!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Lemley got completely outclassed and Melendez looked great.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Man, Goldberg keeps saying it over and over. It's like he knows Jake Shields trains with Gilbert Melendez. xD

Anyway I'm a bit pissed, I was waiting for this show but I totally forgot about it. Only caught the last few minutes of the first round in this fight. I was really only wanting to see Shamrock/Le though.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

War Fickett.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I got Fickett by sub in the first.

1 minute later - and there it is.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

BWoods said:


> I got Fickett by sub in the first.


Good Call. Good Win for Drew. Can't wait for him to fight Jake


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, I was for some reason hoping Lim would pull through but Fickett was very impressive.

Don't forget to refresh that PbP for those who aren't watching!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Shields/Fickett should be a great fight. When I saw it on MMAPlayground my eyes lit up.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't Frikkin wait for the Main Event. 

War Le.:fight01:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Frank's going to win with a UD. Le is a tough guy and has been somewhat unproven on the ground. I think they're pretty much going to neutralize eachother but Frank will be in control on the ground. 

and ROFL at Fickett - DEATH BY REAR NAKED CHOKE! IN HAWAII! RAWR NIGHTRIDER


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Frank via submission Rnd 2/3

Im vaguely calling it


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

OMg im so fuckin excited/anxious/nervous all at the same time! lets go frank! WAR SHAMROCK!:thumb02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

BWoods said:


> I think Frank's going to win with a UD. Le is a tough guy and has been somewhat unproven on the ground. I think they're pretty much going to neutralize eachother but Frank will be in control on the ground.
> 
> and ROFL at Fickett - DEATH BY REAR NAKED CHOKE! IN HAWAII! RAWR NIGHTRIDER


I agree that Le is unproven but he's not just a striker. He has wrestling experience and I expect that he has been working on scrambling out of takedowns. 

Secondly as good a s Shamrock says he is, he hasn't exactly been fighting top opponents. He fought a relative scrub in Cesar Gracie who hadn't even had a fight at the time he fought Frank, he lost Renzo whom was dominating him, and he beat Baroni, a guy who is a few fights away from having more losses than wins.

He's also used illegal maneuvers in his last 2 fights. Guaranteed he'll do it again tonight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimbo wearing the Lumbjacker-ist jacket I've ever seen in my life. 

Anyway the fight should be good either way, I just don't think that Le will be able to damage Shamrock with his kicks. If it's finished it will be Shamrock by submission, possibly armbar, but I'm banking on the UD like I said.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy shit, it's finally here!

Edit: Wow, listen to the reception for Cung Le!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Hm.. Shamrock wanting to stand with him. Methinks this is not a good idea for him. I'm thinking he'll try for the takedown at this rate.

He's playing WAY too many games with Cung, dude's dangerous in the standup.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

he better I am not watching this for his stand up


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Frank is doing OK so far but standing with Cung Le is a bad idea. Those side kicks to the body will take their toll.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

hahahaha Shamrock has some fun in his fight don't he lol. He seems like its all in good fun hes laughing making gestures. i love watching this man fight lol he makes it so exciting


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Those guys are showmen. Freakin' awesome!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Round 1 may have gone to either guy, but 2 I'm giving to Le.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Frank threw everything he had he is finished he looks WASTED..


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wow good round


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh Snap!!!!!!!

I think Frank Broke his arm


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

wow..what a great exchange..this fight
is f'kin awsome..


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy Shit!
Holy Shit!
Yeah!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Frank's looking hurt,that last kick may have rocked his world or even hurt his arm. But Le got rocket in that round.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Frank looks really tired in his corner.

Scratch that, Frank lost.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOW!!!! Great Fight


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wow, that is all I can say


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah It's a broken arm.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, my god!

Frank had that round, but he was just too injured!

Damnit


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

ow sht..shamrock shows his age..


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow GO CUNG LEE


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

GREAT 3rd round. 
Wait what happened? Whats wrong with Shamrock? :confused02:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Frank's own pride beat him. He stood with Cung. He took too many kicks to the body and arm and he lost.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does this seemed worked to anybody?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Damone's soul just died a little.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Very dumb strategy by Shamrock, he should have taken him down.

And yes, its a broken arm.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I officially take back everything I said about Cung Le being overrated! He beat the shit out of Frank!


----------



## scovedog (Jan 15, 2007)

one guy came over and said to le you broke his arm, le wins it goes to the fourth rd the end can not continue to rd 5 broken arm! great fight! totally asome


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Why cant I see a frickin shamrock win WTF. uhh This is not my year for mma so far


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

I think they said arm injury. To me it looked like every bit of beating Cung dished out finally caught up to him.

Wow, just wow. What a fight, Frank's chin is beyound belief. Cung just dominated the stand up, that was an incredible fight.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

i think that was accomulation
of damage he got from the 3 rounds..


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Rated said:


> I think Damone's soul just died a little.


Don't you mean BBJ7! He's a big time Frank Shamrock fan!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Does this seemed worked to anybody?


Are you serious? Frank inadvertantely owns EliteXC. He picks his fights, he pumps them up, he puts them together and he fights. Hardly. Cung won


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This blows as Frank really seemed to have regained his wings after that big right that rocked Le.

Great showing by both guys, horrible way to end a fight.

Here come the Cung Le vs Anderson Silva threads


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I feel like I'm living in Bloodsport.

*Cung Le!

Cung Le!

Cung Le!*


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

Cung Le had to have broken Shamrock's arm with the repeated kicks to the right arm/side. You could see that Frank's arm was turning a shade of blueish purple. Man, Cung Le is awesome.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I want to cry


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

plazzman said:


> This blows as* Ken* really seemed to have regained his wings after that big right that rocked Le.
> 
> Great showing by both guys, horrible way to end a fight.
> 
> Here come the Cung Le vs Anderson Silva threads


You mean Frank?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> I feel like I'm living in Bloodsport.
> 
> *Cung Le!
> 
> ...


yeah to bad Cung lee Dim macked Franks head and arm this time


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Rated said:


> I think Damone's soul just died a little.


i think mine did too


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Are you serious? Frank inadvertantely owns EliteXC. He picks his fights, he pumps them up, he puts them together and he fights. Hardly. Cung won


No not really. But it seems like a set up for a rematch on cbs or something bigger.


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow Cung Le is alot better than we thought. Frank should have tryed more for a takedown. I'm not even sure if he could have taken Le down.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

He kicks like an animal does he have harder kicks than CC

I really don't think so but they are crisp and they come from everywhere. It's a real shame that it had to end like this.


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

M_D said:


> yeah to bad Cung lee Dim macked Franks head and arm this time


"What the heck is a 'dim mac'?" LOL! "OK USA!"

I love that movie.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> No not really. But it seems like a set up for a rematch on cbs or something bigger.


No doubt there will be a rematch but I don't think it was worked

Shamrock vs. Buzz Berry... that was worked. This fight was a war and Cung did a great job and Frank had some balls standing with him. He could've taken it down an finished it at any point. But Frank, being high on himself, had something to prove.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I personally thought that Frank exposed Cung Le's striking a bit. Cung having his hands down is going to cost him someday. It almost costed him this fight when Frank landed that hard right but Cung recovered nicely from it.

No way Cung Le is even a match against Anderson Silva. I wonder if it was Frank's ego that led him to lose or was it his bad knee. Frank did have Le's back momentarily in the 1st round and Cung managed to defend it nicely.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> He kicks like an animal does he have harder kicks than CC


Doubtful, but they are def a lot faster



Rated said:


> No way Cung Le is even a match against Anderson Silva.


Yeah if Le even hopes to make it past the opening minute with Silva, he's going to need to learn to keep his hands up.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

double post


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Little delusion on my part there. Frank was teaing off pretty good for a broken arm, he should have brought that same pressure earlier in the fight.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

One of the best fights i have seen in a long time. Cung le def got a lot of respect after that fight as for him being a match up for Anderson makes me laugh Silva would work him faster than he kicks..


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Frank got beat by his ego and his word.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The kicks threw Frank off big time, couldn't get inside and land. But when he did he was damn near close to stopping Le with a broken arm. 

Shamrock should have used the same desperation earlier in the fight instead of eating those kicks. Somewhere Dana White and the Ferrtitas are raising their pedestal.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Great fight. Unfortantly Frank lost but you know what it was a very fun fight to watch and Frank's stand up looked pretty damn good IMO when facing a San Shou champion and with a broken arm.

I wish Frank could've come out for another round because the fight was crazy especially the end of the third.

Frank's pride got in his way of winning IMO because he had a couple of chances to put this fight on the mat most noteably when he rocked Cung in the first and he just wouldn't.

But you know what he put on a fantastic show for the fans which is something guys like Sylvia get blasted for not doing and while I defend Sylvia for going for the win I also think Frank putting on a show for the fans isn't something that should be knocked.


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

That was a damn good fight. Maybe Ken vs Frank can happen now that they're both coming off losses. CUNG to UFC! Cung vs Anderson! He musta kicked Frank like 100 times! Def. Lived up to the hype. 10!


----------



## Amish Bowler (Nov 17, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Great fight. Unfortantly Frank lost but you know what it was a very fun fight to watch and Frank's stand up looked pretty damn good IMO when facing a San Shou champion and with a broken arm.
> 
> I wish Frank could've come out for another round because the fight was crazy especially the end of the third.


Just to head this off at the pass, before Frank Shamrock apologists run wild with this version of things: Frank's arm was broken on the second to last kick of the 3rd round. It was the kick that sent Frank back into the cage after he tried to block it. They showed the replay several times and how Frank starting shaking his arm immediately after the impact as he stumbled backwards.

So, it's not as though he was fighting for 3 rounds with a broken arm/wrist. Sure, the accumulated damage didn't help, but make no mistake, it was that second to last kick that did Frank in.

Anyway, it was a very entertaining fight and I give Frank a ton of credit for standing with Cung. He had one nice flurry. A little too much showboating for my liking, though.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I love you Cung.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Amish Bowler said:


> Just to head this off at the pass, before Frank Shamrock apologists run wild with this version of things: Frank's arm was broken on the second to last kick of the 3rd round. It was the kick that sent Frank back into the cage after he tried to block it. They showed the replay several times and how Frank starting shaking his arm immediately after the impact as he stumbled backwards.
> 
> So, it's not as though he was fighting for 3 rounds with a broken arm/wrist. Sure, the accumulated damage didn't help, but make no mistake, it was that second to last kick that did Frank in.
> 
> Anyway, it was a very entertaining fight and I give Frank a ton of credit for standing with Cung. He had one nice flurry. A little too much showboating for my liking, though.


How do you know what kick broke his arm?

Yes he shook his arm after that last kick but he took so many kicks to the arm it's possible he broke it earlier in the fight and that last kick just made the pain to much.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

_Cung Le vs. Anderson Silva anyone? _


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

im so upset idk what im gonna do now:sad02: frank will always be my favorite fighter though. i love u franky


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I need Baroni to talk smack on Cung Le. That would be epic.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Amish Bowler said:


> Just to head this off at the pass, before Frank Shamrock apologists run wild with this version of things: Frank's arm was broken on the second to last kick of the 3rd round. It was the kick that sent Frank back into the cage after he tried to block it. They showed the replay several times and how Frank starting shaking his arm immediately after the impact as he stumbled backwards.
> 
> So, it's not as though he was fighting for 3 rounds with a broken arm/wrist. Sure, the accumulated damage didn't help, but make no mistake, it was that second to last kick that did Frank in.


Very good point. Shamrock only punch once with that arm after taking that kick.

The re-match is gonna be great!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Round 3 was a really good round. The first two I couldnt get into because of all the dumb shit taunting. Cung sweeping Franks leg out from under him was probably one of the best things Ive seen in a fight. You just saw Franks ego just go out the window and he had that kind of "The Great White Hype, you trying to embarass me on national tv?" look on his face.

Definitely would like to see a rematch. Especially since I think their would be a lot less bullshit and more actual fighting.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Agreed. Heath Herring probably hated all the glove touching. Like you do it before the fight starts, no need for all the bs sparring crap the two had going on. 

Frank got desperate and realized he was in a fight when he got hurt. Hopefully this is a eye opener to him.


----------

